# Rmc - career path



## Citizencane (21 Jan 2021)

I looked around and didn’t see any threads with this question - sorry if it’s a repeat
I’ve applied to RMC and was wondering once you apply and pick your career are you stuck with that career for the full 8 years you have to pay back or are you allowed to pursue other careers within the forces? 
also if anyone had any insight on how hard it is to switch careers once you’re in it would he helpful. Thank you.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Jan 2021)

Within a given military occupation there are a variety of employments over your career.  There is potential to change occupations, but it is never guaranteed.

So, for example, an infantry officer will spend a year or two, once trained, as a platoon commander.  Then will likely spend time in a staff job, planning or doing HR management.  Then may be sent on advanced training... All while remaining the same military occupation.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jan 2021)

I've always found that being good at your job means you'll move quickly through the ranks, maybe focus on that instead of the easy route? Doesn't hurt if you play hockey too.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Jan 2021)

PuckChaser said:


> I've always found that being good at your job means you'll move quickly through the ranks, maybe focus on that instead of the easy route? Doesn't hurt if you play hockey too.



Because the quality of our hockey players is what made us great at Vimy Ridge... oh... wait....


----------

